# Victoria area fret level and polish recommendations



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

Who is in the Victoria area for fretwork on a strat? Recommendations appreciated!
Long & McQuade?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

There are a couple guys (I have their cards somewhere) but they both usually have 2-3 month wait times. I've used Dave Pellow but he just moved to Nanaimo and started a new shop there. Great work.


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

Worth waiting for if they’re good, let me know contact info for the Vic area one if you don’t mind, thx!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm coming up empty. I'll check my desk at work on Tuesday. Barring that stop in at Old Town Strings on Hillside. They don't work on electrics but they keep the cards of all the other luthiers in town. That was how I found these guys in the first place.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Found'em

Dylan Rovere - Luthier 1245 Basil Avenue, Vic BC 250-386-4577 - [email protected]

RAEVON Fretted Instrument Repair - Kenneth -- 250-479-5911 - [email protected] 

Both cards are a few years old and may or may not be accurate.


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

BSTheTech said:


> I'm coming up empty. I'll check my desk at work on Tuesday. Barring that stop in at Old Town Strings on Hillside. They don't work on electrics but they keep the cards of all the other luthiers in town. That was how I found these guys in the first place.


Old Town Strings works on electric guitars now and they are great. Former owner, Dave Cahill, absolute gem of a guy, passed away a few years back. Before he passed away, he sold his shop to Dylan Rovere, a great luthier with an interest in both electric and acoustic instruments. They are the "go to" guys in Victoria.


----------

